# Renewable energy rebates, tax breaks, ect.



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Try this site for state and federal Rebates, Tax Breaks and other 'Incentives' to be self sufficient!

DSIRE: DSIRE Home


----------



## phr0zen (Nov 24, 2008)

If you were uploading electricity to the grid so they pay you money for it, how much do you suppose the equipment to do such a thing would cost?


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

It takes several years to recoup the costs of the equipment. You would need to have a site suitable to use it. You need to research federal and state incentives, net metering, and have the funds to do it. Read up and have fun.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, cost isn't as big of an issue as you think!

Everything else in your life will COST you money the entire time you own it.

You buy $300 worth of crap at 'Wally-World' and just as soon as you fork over the money for it,
You have exactly $5 worth of yard sale crap.

Vehicles depreciate faster than most 'Durable Goods'.

Your home may 'Appreciate', but there is THOUSANDS you spend in maintenance, upgrades, ect. to keep it worth something.
Plus there is the constant maintenance TIME INVESTMENT from raking leaves, mowing yards, cleaning gutters, ect.
What is your TIME normally worth?
----------------------------
*Renewable Energy is going to pay for its self! PERIOD!*

When I put my 4 solar panels up and the grid tied inverter in, it was expensive!

At the time, my figures were for 'PEAK SUN', and with that, I figured it would take about 20 years to pay me back.

Well, I was wrong!

The cells produce more in 'OFF PEAK SUN' than I ever thought they would! About 30% more than I expected at it's best!

Combine that will electricity already DOUBLING in cost since I installed the system, and that alone would cut the payback to 10 years!

Everything in the system has a 20 to 25 year warranty, so I'm not sweating any failures for another 10 years!

It actually paid for it's self in about 8.5 years, and it's been there, silently working away, every day since payback!
*My electric bill is usually "$0.00 DUE" and will be for the next 10+ years!*

If we lived in a 'Payback' state instead of a 'Net Meter' state, they would actually OWE US A CHECK!

It's actually worked so well, we are moving it, and expanding it to the new house at the river when we move!
(Unless who ever buys this house wants to pay me extra for it!)

We are Off Grid there, and the extra generation potential will about make up for the full time living usage,
Plus a backup system won't hurt anything since there is already a system at the river...
------------------------------------------

*If you are betting ENERGY COST WILL GO DOWN, then renewable energy isn't for you!*

*If you think everything will keep getting more and more expensive, and energy costs are going to skyrocket,*
The it would be a good idea to get yours started as soon as possible!
The sooner you get it installed and operating, the sooner it's going to start paying for it's self!


----------

